# This is horrible!



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.petco.com/product/109885/PETCO-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

LOOK AT THIS- WITH A TOTAL OF .36 GAL. for 2 bettas!! they shouldnt be alowed to sell this! thats like .18 gal. per betta:-(


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

The worst thing about that is you can get a 2 gallon critter keeper for 2 bucks more ;x


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

Seriously! ):


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

XD I was just looking at tanks on Petco.com and I saw that and was like I'm not even clicking that. >=[
It's for people that think they can keep betta in a vase covered by plants and not change the water! *eyeroll* uhg. >=/


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow, now that's just terrible. I hope people don't actually buy this CRAP.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats terrible


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's exactly what I talked a woman out of buying a few weeks back. When I told her how often she'd have to change the water to keep the fish alive, she put it down and got a critter keeper. Not the best purchase but at least it was better than this contraption.

We can write reviews on the item link for the product. That will at least stop some people from buying it.

Grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

thats a great idea! if we all write a bad reveiw no one will buy this crap!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Disgusting....


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Okay, I actually wrote a review...we'll see in "72" hours if it makes it to the website. :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That IS terrible!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

better than the cups petco and wal-mart sell them in. =\


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

ScuitoAmi150, each section holds about the same amount of water as the cups at the petco and petsmart. It actually may hold even less.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

im writing a reveiw too


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So will I


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

My review will be posted in "78 hours" i am bettabuddie


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

everybody try and do a reveiw!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ugh that is disgusting, and I thought the 1/2 gallon tanks with a divider were bad... at least you can take the divider out and he have 1/2 gallon. :[ this is saddening how people thing bettas require no upkeep at all...


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

seriously! but the divider is non-take outable!(ha i should have worded that differently.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Even if the divider could be taken out, it's not EVEN half a gallon.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I know, that's just messed up. I felt so bad for mine when they were in the 1/2 gallon..
Thats ... sick.


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

seriously


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats cruel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I wrote one too. Made up a story to go with it.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont see anyones reviews on there, I guess they are not going to post them...


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I wrote one as well. Even if they don't post the reviews, maybe enough complaints would get them to consider removing the product.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've noticed that no one's reviews made it. I hope something comes out of our complaints!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Me and a few friends talked to the manager at our local Petco about this, and after a few minor threats of spreading a bad review of the store, he agreed not to sell this specific tank in our town. 

I'd contact your manager either by email, phone, or in person. We live in a small town but I'm sure any humane person would agree that it is cruelty.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen worse at Walmart. I have seen a dual one before way smaller than that.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm. None of our reveiws have made it! But I think Petco relises it's bad because they put it on the front page as a customer fave! i think they're trying to get people to buy it.....


----------



## cayhill (Dec 5, 2009)

There's a girl who used to work at the petstore in my town, who would talk about how bettas are 'champagne glass fish' and I was always correcting her.

We got into an argument when I got off work one day about it and I told her 'just because they can live in an area that small doesn't mean they should! a dog can live in a kennel not big enough for it to stand up or move around in and still survive, but that doesn't mean we keep it in a kennel that small'.

I actually got a 1/2 gallon tank for my betta Merlin to begin with, and he looked so miserable in it I gave in and dropped a small chunk of money buying him a big tank with plants and a heater and stuff. He's fairly lazy during the late night/early morning, but the rest of the time he likes to pace the front of his tank and flare up at people.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank goodness we do not have Petco here...I think even I would have complained at this point. 

Did anyone else notice what they wrote? 

"Bettas are some of the hardiest and easiest fish to keep when using proper care."

:roll:


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW. Petco, thats just great*sarcasticly* 
i have lots of petco stores around here. there betta fish look hungry,unhappy, unhealthy, and ive noticed a couple dead ones floating around. My betta was a Petco rescue.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YIKES!!!!! That is sick!

I've noticed at my petco, that the Halfmoons water is ALWAYS cleaner then the VT and CTs... They must do that because the Halfmoons are more expensive!! UGH!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

that is total crap, brine shrimp couldn't live in that, let alone bettas!!!


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

I was at petco a few days ago, getting a new filter and i noticed this family with young kids were getting bettas and the store owner was SUGGESTING they use the dual betta bowl because apparently "bettas love 'em!" 
thats just wrong...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

the people at petco are retards not even a guppy should live in that:evil: :evil: thats just evil


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

i know! I would feel bad for any animal in THAT THING. The bettas in that are probably so stressed and freaked out from seeing another betta right next to them.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It looks like one person's review made it at least.


----------



## John0216 (Aug 23, 2012)

thats bad!


----------

